

The electoral map for white males - nkoren
http://boingboing.net/2012/11/11/what-the-election-map-would-ha.html

======
nkoren
Note that this is actually just blogspam from a much more interesting post at
Buzzfeed:

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeedpolitics/what-
the-2012-elect...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeedpolitics/what-
the-2012-election-would-have-looked-like-with)

...However when I tried to submit that, the link showed up as dead, so I
presume Buzzfeed has been hellbanned somehow?

